# Wynham, Wisconsin Dells



## dsfritz (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone been to the Wyndham, Wisconsin Dells?  There are no reviews on this resort either on TUg or RCI.  Help please.  We are retirees who have spent several years going to Xmas Mtn.  Wyndham might offer something different, but we don't know.  Please advise.  Thanks


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 29, 2008)

There are 2 wyndhams in wis dells.  I presume that you are talking about Glacier Canyon? Have stayed there twice--most recently 2 weeks ago.

Great resort  for families with the indoor & outdoor waterparks. we had 18 people there.

The grandkids also love the arcade.

Units are new, staff is friendly and good.

What else can I answer???


----------



## bccash63 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wyndham WI Dells is the same as Tamarack Resort--both have the same address on xandu rd.  I believe the 2 different resort ID names/#s are because equivest owns the building /fixed weeks?? while Wyndham has some converted points weeks there--Dawn


----------



## jercal10 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dawn--- there are two Wyndhams in the dells. The one you reference @Tamarack is in a newer 3 story building--Hunter Colony--the older Peppertree and Mirror lake resort buildings are managed by Festiva.

There are no fixed weeks Wyndhams here only points.


----------



## Tom52 (Jul 3, 2008)

jercal10 said:


> Dawn--- there are two Wyndhams in the dells. The one you reference @Tamarack is in a newer 3 story building--Hunter Colony--the older Peppertree and Mirror lake resort buildings are managed by Festiva.
> 
> There are no fixed weeks Wyndhams here only points.



What about the Wyndham that is out by the Wilderness resort?  I don't know the name of it but it is completely separate from Tamarack/Mirror lake.  There was/is a lot of construction out there the last couple years.


----------



## jercal10 (Jul 3, 2008)

Tom 52:

It's called Glacier Canyon. Ref my June 29 post above--been there twicw --great resort. AnY specific questions??


----------



## Pit (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone know what the RCI resort # is for Glacier Canyon?


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 3, 2008)

A212 per the rci directory


----------



## Pit (Jul 3, 2008)

bccash63 said:


> A212 per the rci directory



Thanks. For some reason, this is not included in the list when searching "Wisconsin Dells".


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe it would be under Lake Delton? Usually noone makes that distinction.


----------



## Pit (Jul 3, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> Maybe it would be under Lake Delton? Usually noone makes that distinction.



Yep. Lake Delton is the Dells, but no it doesn't show up there either. It does, however, show up if you search all of Wisconsin.


----------



## Pit (Jul 5, 2008)

Is waterpark access included, or is there a seperate fee for that?


----------



## bookworm (Jul 5, 2008)

There is no separate fee. The waterparks are included which is truly a great deal. I'm not sure if you can get it through RCI though. I have never seen it posted in a sighting or had it come up myself. It depends on whether Wyndham chooses to deposit weeks there. It doesn't appear to be something they have been doing much, if at all. You may have to have Wyndham points, or rent a week from a Wyndham points owner.


----------



## jercal10 (Jul 6, 2008)

They give you waterpark passesup to the stated max occupancy of the unit.

With the opening of the new section last month, and particularly in the non-peak season Wyndham shud be giving RCI some units.


----------



## debbie35 (Jul 6, 2008)

We are staying there in a couple of weeks. I rented a 3 bedroom deluxe
unit from an Wyndham owner for a great price. Yes, having the water
parks included is great. This year they are also resticted to resort guests.
In the past, you could buy days passes to the water parks. I will post
 a review when we get back. I did receive a floor plan from the resort
of the 3 bedroom deluxe which is different than if you were renting from
the resorts website. The unit appears to be very nice. 

Debbie


----------



## jercal10 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes the TS unit layouts are totally different from the hotel.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 8, 2008)

We just rented Glacier Canyon for Thanksgiving weekend later this year, and we cant wait.  I do have a few questions if anyone can answer them:

- How far from the TS to the indoor water parks?  Do you have to walk outdoors to get there?  Is there a shuttle and how often does it run?  

- Is there an indoor play area (jungle-gyms, etc) for the children?

- does the second bedroom (in a 2 bedroom) have 2 beds or a bed and pull out?

- If anyone traded (or used points from another Wyndham TS) into it, was it hard to get the dates you wanted? 

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 8, 2008)

Glacier Canyon lodge 2 br units are a different configuration than the Wyndham Glacier Canyon 2 br units.  Glacier Canyon has a website with the floor plans.  If you are renting from a Wyndham owner--the 2 br units sleep 8.
A king size bed in the master suite and 2 double beds in the 2nd br with a sleeper in the living room.  (the 2br presidential sleeps 6--no sleeper in the living room).  There is a large indoor jungle gym play area at Wiley's Woods--which is also where the large arcade is.  Glacier Canyon has a nice size arcade in the lower level--the kids go through tokens quickly--they can redeem tickets for small prizes/candy etc.  The shuttle runs  on a demand basis--you pick up a phone in the lobby and call.  In the summer we didn't mind the wait but when we were there in the winter we found it easier to just drive to the waterpark as we all had wet hair etc.   Have a great time. Dawn


----------



## Pit (Jul 8, 2008)

bccash63 said:


> Glacier Canyon lodge 2 br units are a different configuration than the Wyndham Glacier Canyon 2 br units.  Glacier Canyon has a website with the floor plans.  If you are renting from a Wyndham owner--the 2 br units sleep 8.
> A king size bed in the master suite and 2 double beds in the 2nd br with a sleeper in the living room.  (the 2br presidential sleeps 6--no sleeper in the living room).  There is a large indoor jungle gym play area at Wiley's Woods--which is also where the large arcade is.  Glacier Canyon has a nice size arcade in the lower level--the kids go through tokens quickly--they can redeem tickets for small prizes/candy etc.  The shuttle runs  on a demand basis--you pick up a phone in the lobby and call.  In the summer we didn't mind the wait but when we were there in the winter we found it easier to just drive to the waterpark as we all had wet hair etc.   Have a great time. Dawn



Isn't Wiley's Woods part of Great Wolf Lodge?


----------



## jercal10 (Jul 8, 2008)

Pit said:


> Isn't Wiley's Woods part of Great Wolf Lodge?



Yes! it is.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you all!


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 8, 2008)

oops sorry--we went there last year as well.  It is in the wild west region and called the Timberland Playhouse. Dawn


----------



## jercal10 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is that the one that has "the ball pit"   next to the arcade?


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't remember a 'ball pit' but there is a rock climbing wall and 3 story playhouse/jungle gym structure--I did see kids throwing balls inside the playhouse. Dawn


----------

